# more on PVC cheese molds



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I found this on www.thecheesemaker.com

According to the Wisconsin Center for Dairy Research, using white PVC is ok for cheese or food production in the home. It may however not be suitable for commercial production of cheese for resale.


----------

